# Abzeichen des Weltenbaumes



## Olima (2. Juli 2011)

Wie kann es sein das ich mit Verschiedenen Charakteren unterschiedliche mengen an Abzeichen bekomme?
Mit manchen habe ich nach Freispielen und erstmaligen absolvieren der Tagesquests 20, mit anderen 16.......
Gibt es da ein System?


Oli


----------



## madmurdock (2. Juli 2011)

Weil du wohl mit einigen Chars einen Tag spaeter angefangen hast....


----------



## Olima (2. Juli 2011)

Eben nicht. Mit zwei Chars Hintereinander die Questreihe gemacht. Einer Hat 16, einer 20.


----------



## Cassiopheia (2. Juli 2011)

2 Bekannte von mir haben mit ihren Twinks heute angefangen und auch heute direkt 20 zusammen gehabt. Warum das so ist, kA.. ich tippe auf nen Bug oder so.


----------



## komm11 (2. Juli 2011)

komme halt immer drauf an welche quest es gibt


----------



## Cassiopheia (2. Juli 2011)

Ich habs aber zB mit meinem Priester heute nicht voll (gestern angefangen). Meine 2 Bekannten habens heute voll bekommen (und heute angefangen). Also irgendwas stimmt da einfach nicht


----------



## joH-Sven (2. Juli 2011)

hi,

ich habe ein bisschen gegoogelt und diese thread hier gefunden, weil ich ebend innerhalb des 1. tages bei den feuerlande daily insgesamt 20 marken bekommen habe

hab das ebend auch mit einem 2. char überprüft und nach den quest "Kalt erwischt" und "Das Heiligtum darf nicht fallen" schon insgesamt 16 marken bekommen

insgesamt hab ich jetz mit 4 chars die feuerlande preQs incl der dailys im hyjal gemacht

1. char (krieger) am Donnerstag angefangen incl dailys = 12 marken, Freitag dailys 4 marken und heute dailys 4 marken = sind 20 und ich konnte den Quest abgeben und die feuerlande betreten

2. char (shami) am Freitag angefangen incl dailys = 12 marken, heute dailys 4marken = sind 16 marken für den char

3.+4. char (jäger+druide) heute angefangen, preQ gemacht einmal 10 und 6 Marken bekommen (wo ich mit char 1+2 nur jeweils 3 bzw 5 marken bekommen habe) + die dailys heute 4 marken = sind 20 marken, kann den Q abgeben und feuerlande betretten


obs ein bug oder hilfe von seitens blizzard für spätanfänger ist keine ahnung... aber kann wer diese sachverhalt bestätigen?



mfg sven


----------



## Cassiopheia (2. Juli 2011)

Jap genauso sah es bei uns auch aus...


----------



## Grushdak (2. Juli 2011)

Bei mir war es genauso, wie vom TE beschrieben.
Mit 2 Chars habe ich im Laufe eines Tages dieselben Quests machen wollen.
Mit meinem Main gelang ich dann in die 2. Phase (20 Marken).
Als ich die Quests auch mit meinem Magier absolviert hatte und durch das Portal wollte, ging es nicht *wunder*.
Nachdem ich nachsah, wieviele Abzeichen ich habe, waren es noch 4 zu wenig.

Mit meinem Magier hatte ich z.B. an diesem Tag auch keine Quest erhalten, bei der man einen Elite beschwören muss.
Am selben Tag hatte mein Main allerdings einen Elite beschwören können.

was mir bei Malornes "Schrein" (?) aufgefallen ist ...

Manchmal muss man auch ein bischen warten, bis dort bei dem derzeitigen Spielerauflauf auch alle NPCs erscheinen.
Das Problem scheint zu sein, daß die NPCs (auch Quest-NPCs) gleichzeitig sowohl dort, als auch in den Feuerlanden vorhanden sind.
Irgendetwas kommt da imo durcheinander.
Das hatte bei mir auch nicht mit Lags zu tun (Verbindung war/ist bestens) - es gab eben diese Verzögerung beim Erscheinen der NPCs.

greetz


----------



## Sapphirexd (2. Juli 2011)

Hi weis einer wieviele abzeichen man heute bekommt max?


----------



## Niklasx (2. Juli 2011)

es bekommt nicht jeder char jeden tag die gleichen dailies. und manche geben eben mehr abzeichen als andere.


----------



## joH-Sven (2. Juli 2011)

aber am 1. tag gleich 20 marken (16 marken preQ + 4 von den dailys) is schon was anderes als wen man 3 tage dailys machen muss um feuerlande freizuschalten

und dailys am tag dürfte jeder die selbe anzahl bekommen sonst wärs unfair....lediglich aus nem pool werden zb 2 Quest gezogen für die dailys im Hyjal...in den feuerlanden wirds ned anders sein

hab jetz mit char 3+4 dailys in feuerlanden gemacht und hab alleine heute ..20 marken bei den preQ+dailys im hyjal + 25 marken in der 1. feuerlandphase (23 in feuerlande + 2 im hyjal son Quest in dem Nest da im süden, 6 700k mobs töten) bekommen


mfg sven


----------



## Sapphirexd (2. Juli 2011)

Also ich hab jetzt 39x abzeichen insg. bei phase 2 soviel müsste jetzt soweit jeder haben denk ich mal


----------



## Vanitra (2. Juli 2011)

Ich hab Donnerstag parallel mit 6 Chars angefangen. DO hatte jeder 12 Marken, FR jeder 16 und heute SA jeder 20, dann in die Feuerlande und da 23 Marken bekommen und noch 2 im Hyjal sind 25 die jetzt jeder der Chars hat. Wieviele es nun pro Tag gibt werd ich morgen sehen. Hoffentlich nicht nur 5 :> Das würde dann ewig dauern.

Blizz hat doch auch irgendwie nen Bug gefixt mit dem es möglich war bestimmte Daylies 2x am Tag zu machen, in dem man kurz vor Reset abgibt. Vielleicht liegt es daran das es bei einigen abweicht, weil der Bug ausversehen genutzt wurde.


----------



## Dalfi (2. Juli 2011)

Heute gab es 14 Marken, damit komme ich auf 39 und habs mal durchgerechnet, mit 8 Tagen Dailys kann man den ersten neuen Hub freischalten wenn es so weiter geht, kommt man so auf 151 Marken.


----------



## Cassiopheia (2. Juli 2011)

Heute mitm Pala angefangen, direkt die 20 Marken-Quest fertig gehabt und könnte jetzt noch die Dailys in den Firelands selber machen... (Hab also nur die in Hyjal selber gemacht, bevor man das erste Mal durchs Portal geht)


----------



## Vanitra (3. Juli 2011)

Dalfi schrieb:


> Heute gab es 14 Marken, damit komme ich auf 39 und habs mal durchgerechnet, mit 8 Tagen Dailys kann man den ersten neuen Hub freischalten wenn es so weiter geht, kommt man so auf 151 Marken.


Du meinst in 8 Tagen weil du ja schon 39 hast  Ingesamt braucht man also 10 Tage. Am ersten in den Feuerlanden gab es 25, das sind dann noch 125 die fehlen und für die braucht man 9 Tage (falls es immer 14 gibt) und dann hat man deine 151 Marken. Wenn es danach wieder 10 Tage dauert für den nächsten Händler/Fraktion, dann sind wir ne Weile beschäftigt. Es könnte aber sein das dazwischen noch ein paar Verbindungsquests zu finden sind die auch Marken geben.


----------



## Grushdak (3. Juli 2011)

Ich mach mir da momentan keine Gedanken zu den Abzeichen, da es eh noch dauert ... und dauert.
Das macht mir auch nix.

Ich glaube auch nicht an die obige Berechnung, da man beim ersten Besuch in den Feuerlanden 15 Marken per Quest erhielt.
Und das war bestimmt einmalig.

Aber ich hätte mal 2 andere Fragen ...

Heute erschien ja so ein Boss, der kurz rumschrie und wieder verschwand.
Das ging so schnell, daß ich gar nicht mitbekam, wer das war (sah jedenfalls "nett" aus.^^
War das ein Boss aus dem Raid oder nur so'n Elite? ... (falls ihn noch wer gesehen hat) ...

Und was ist mit den Elite-Mobs in den Feuerlanden?
Droppen die auch schon was - z.B. die Feuerfalkenmatriarchin, die ihre Kreise über dem Schwarzrauchgipfel fliegt?
Laut Buffed ist für sie noch kein Standort bekannt. ^

*edit:* Sie ist zu weit weg, um sie angreifen zu können - ebenso der eine Raid-Boss, der da rumfliegt.

greetz


----------



## Kártöffèl1 (3. Juli 2011)

Sapphirexd schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt 39x abzeichen insg. bei phase 2 soviel müsste jetzt soweit jeder haben denk ich mal



Ich habe mit jedem Tag alle Qs machen nun 37 Marken ^^

Totaler mist das es jeder unterschiedlich hat -.-

MFG
Pala


----------



## madmurdock (3. Juli 2011)

Aber naja, halten eh die wenigsten durch jeden Tag die Quests regelmaessig zu machen, vor allem, wenn man mehrere Twinks hat.


----------



## Bandit 1 (4. Juli 2011)

Meine 50 cent dazu:

Und ja, das ist ein Meckerthread. Ja, da können sich wieder einige so richtig auslassen über die Spieler die "Mimimi" schreien.

Aber mal im Ernst:

Jeden Tag "muss" ich nun diese drögen Quests machen ? "Rette putzige Bären aus dem Baum" "Heule als Wolf tote Mobs an"
"Verprügel Elites mit allem was rumrennt" "Hole Mob X aus Portal Y und kill ihn"
und dann kommt man durch das Portal und da gibt es nur EINE Variante. Statt der Druiden, heute mal Lavabohrer und morgen ?
Hey, wieder Druiden. *Gähn*

Erschwerend kommt noch hinzu: Was von allen _(auch buffed)_ so gelobt wurde, gilt in der Höhle nicht mehr. Die Mobs werden wieder
grau, die verwundeten werden belagert nur die Aschehäufchen sind in massen da.

Also nicht nur langweilig, sondern auch wieder frustrierend. Vor allem da es Spieler gibt die dann erst mal 5-10 Mobs taggen um dann
durch die Hilfe anderer schnell zum Abschluß zu kommen.

Und ja man "muss" nichts bei WOW, aber um an die tollen Sachen zu kommen und so im Spiel weiter zu kommen, muss ich wohl doch.

Und das beste daran. Ich darf es bis 31.07. jeden verdammten Tag machen, erst dann komm ich an die Rezept dran. ...

...von einem. Sollte ich den Wunsch verspüren, noch einen weiteren freizuschalten. Tja, 125 : 14 = 9 weitere "fröhliche" Tage. 

Bin ich nur vom Spiel genervt, oder geht es anderen auch so ?


----------



## DarkTyra (4. Juli 2011)

Stimmt es geht einem aufn geist vor allem auf sehr vollen serven aber zu deinem letzten punkt muss man sagen das man ab phase 3 25 marken pro tag bekommt.


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Juli 2011)

Bandit schrieb:


> Meine 50 cent dazu:


Wenn Dir beim einloggen alles direkt in den Hintern gesteckt worden wäre, würdest Du Dich jetzt wahrscheinlich beschweren wie einfach alles ist und wie schnell jeder "Casual" wieder mal an die ganzen Epixxe kommt. Denk mal drüber nach



Bandit schrieb:


> Bin ich nur vom Spiel genervt


Die Wahrscheinlichkeit liegt offenkundig recht hoch.


----------



## Hosenschisser (4. Juli 2011)

@Bandit1

Wenn dich ein Spiel so wie es ist nervt, spiel doch ein anderes Spiel welches dich so wie es ist nicht nervt, sondern dir vielleicht sogar Spaß macht.

Ist doch viel leichter ein anderes Spiel zu spielen, anstatt dieses ändern zu wollen. Aber kämpf ruhig weiter gegen Windmühlen.


----------



## Cassiopheia (4. Juli 2011)

Ich mach die Dailies da in ner Gruppe dann belagern wir wenigstens weniger von den Questmobs... Und haben unsere auch schneller zusammen  Wenn das mal mehr Leute machen würden..^^


----------



## Kyrador (4. Juli 2011)

Ich mach die täglichen Aufgaben, weil ich gerne das Flugreittier hätte  und ich persönlich finde es lustig, dass aktuell das Gebiet so überlaufen ist... da hat man viel mehr das Gefühl, an einem Krieg/einer Invasion teilzuhaben... würde ich da alleine rumhanseln, wäre das doch irgendwie atmosphärisch blöd. Und wenn dann die Aufgaben etwas länger dauern, was solls? Ich bin ja nicht auf Speed


----------



## Hosenschisser (4. Juli 2011)

Genau so mach ich die Daylies auch, Kyrador.


----------



## Gromack (4. Juli 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Ich mach die täglichen Aufgaben, weil ich gerne das Flugreittier hätte  und ich persönlich finde es lustig, dass aktuell das Gebiet so überlaufen ist... da hat man viel mehr das Gefühl, an einem Krieg/einer Invasion teilzuhaben... würde ich da alleine rumhanseln, wäre das doch irgendwie atmosphärisch blöd. Und wenn dann die Aufgaben etwas länger dauern, was solls? Ich bin ja nicht auf Speed



100% sign!


----------



## Tomratz (4. Juli 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den Elite-Mobs in den Feuerlanden?
> Droppen die auch schon was?
> greetz



Die Elite-Mobs in den Feuerlanden (also nicht die Matriarchin, sondern der Elite-Trash dort) können Randomdrops dabei haben, Anfangs war die Quote wohl recht hoch ist aber schon gehotfixed worden.

Wir haben am Donnerstag beim Ruffarmen ein epic Teil und ein Rezept (Leder) für ein Epic teil gefunden.


----------



## Grushdak (4. Juli 2011)

@ Bandit 1

Eigentlich sollte imo Dein Post mal gehided werden!
Es war und ist hier keinesfalls ein Meckerthread gewesen - fakt!

Und dann solltest Du Dich mal lieber vorher besser informieren!
Rezepte bekommst Du auch komplett ohne diese Freischaltungs Quests & Daylies.
Aber lieber erstmal Mund groß aufreißen und am falschen Ort drauflosmeckern ....

Ich frage mich, ob Du jemals Quel Danas mit freigeschaltet hast ...

@ Tomratz

Danke

Die Matriarchin und den Raidboss kann man eh nicht angreifen.
Raidboss fliegt zu weit entfernt und auch die Matriarchin ist für einen Angriff noch zu weit weg -
selbst wenn man ganz oben auf dem Berg ist.

ps.
Mir machen die Freischaltungsquest Spaß.
Nebenbei kann man noch die anderen Gebiete erkunden, die noch nicht direkt freigeschaltet sind.
Allerdings wäre es auch nett gewesen, wenn man zur Freischaltung der feuerlande einen TBC ähnlichen Progress gehabt hätte.
Fand das damals interessant - den "Server-Wettbewerb" zu beoabachten und aktiv dran teilzuhaben. 

greetz


----------



## Jemira (4. Juli 2011)

Dort bischen weiter unten ist eine nette Zusammenstellung wieviel Marken man pro Tag je nach Phase bekommt.

http://www.mmo-champion.com/content/*

*Übrignes: um ans mount zu kommen braucht man 30 Tage.
Dass man mit verschiedenen Chars die am gleichen Tag die Quests angefangen haben unterschiedlich viele Marken bekommen glaube ich nicht, ich glaube eher wie ein vorposter schrieb war ein Questnpc durch die Masse an Leute verdeckt.


----------



## Gromer (4. Juli 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> @ Bandit 1
> 
> Eigentlich sollte imo Dein Post mal gehided werden!
> Es war und ist hier keinesfalls ein Meckerthread gewesen - fakt!
> ...




Echt mit den Rezepten leider komme ich aktuell nicht zum suchen und finde nur 3 Händler die was verkaufen der eine in Malfurions Breche der , der die Halsketten und den ruf verkauft und die 2 Händler die für ruf und für tokens was verkaufen die im Raid content sind . Wo zum Henker ist dann der der die Rezepte verkauft ^^


----------



## Rângêr (4. Juli 2011)

Um die Händler mit den Rezepten freizuschalten, musst du erst sowohl "die Schattenwächter" als auch "die Druiden der Kralle" abgeschlossen haben. Dann kommste zu den Händlern. Aber bevor du da was kaufen kannst, musste sie auch nochmal seperat mit Marken/Quests freischalten


----------



## Grushdak (4. Juli 2011)

Gewisse Rezepte/Muster droppen auch schon im Feuerlande Raid random.
Das sind zwar nicht alle - aber immerhin schon etwas.


----------



## Elbente (11. Juli 2011)

Befinde mich mit einigen anderen Gildies in der 2.Phase der Feuerlandquests. Gestern hab ich mir ausgerechnet das mir noch 2 Tage fehlen bis zur Phase 3. Also bis zu den erforderlichen 150 Marken. Heute nach Abschluss der Questes machte ich einen kleinen Kontrollblick und stelle fest das nun 109 Marken auf dem Konto sind. Ok kann ja sein, falsch geschaut gestern oder so. Zum Glück kam gerade ein Gildie online, welcher sich Gestern darüber geärgert hat, dass Ihm nach Abschluss der Questes noch 1 (Eine) Marke fehlte. Nun hat er 135 Marken. Gibt es ähnliche Erfahrungen? Was ist passiert?


----------



## Cassiopheia (11. Juli 2011)

Jemira schrieb:


> Dass man mit verschiedenen Chars die am gleichen Tag die Quests angefangen haben unterschiedlich viele Marken bekommen glaube ich nicht, ich glaube eher wie ein vorposter schrieb war ein Questnpc durch die Masse an Leute verdeckt.



Das mit dem gleichen Tag glaub ich auch nicht. Aber ich kenne niemanden der am ersten Tag (als die Dailys ganz neu waren) sofort die 20 Marken hatte für die nächste Phase. Ab Tag 3 der Dailys (nicht Tag 3 der selbergemacht sondern seit Release der Quests dort) hat aber jeder den ich kenn mit jedem Char der dann angefangen hat instant die 20 Marken bekommen. Und konnte sofort weiter.


----------



## MaexxDesign (11. Juli 2011)

Sapphirexd schrieb:


> Hi weis einer wieviele abzeichen man heute bekommt max?


14 Abzeichen sind täglich möglich.
Jedenfalls ist das bei mir so.
Ich bin bei 149/150.


----------



## jase03 (12. Juli 2011)

42 von 150 ...von den 2ten 150. stimmt das so?


----------



## madmurdock (12. Juli 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Weil du wohl mit einigen Chars einen Tag spaeter angefangen hast....



Hab mittlerweile auch eingie durch. Mittlerweile kann man direkt nach dem 1. Tag schon in die Feuerlande. Die Quest, wo es nicht 10 Abzeichen gibt scheint wohl zwischen 2 und 6 (oder noch mehr) zu variieren.


----------



## Schlamm (12. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich sind die Quests nicht so schwer, wie alle denken:

1. Blendet die Namen für Questnpcs ein, dann seht ihr die verwundeten wie Ampeln in der Nacht.
2. Greift einen Gegner der von einer Ranke gepackt wurde kurz an, die Ranke tötet ihn iwann mit einem Onehit, und ihr bekommt den Punkt.
3. Wenn ihr an der Front die Killquests macht, killt die Gegner welche gegen die NPCS kämpfen, diese sind meistens geschwächt und es geht um einiges schneller, als wenn ihr die frischen aus den Respawnpunkten killt.
4. Wenn ihr mehr Zeit habt, wartet und macht den Quest mit einem aus der Gilde zusammen. Das ist wie Urlaub^^


----------



## StrangerInAStrangeLand (12. Juli 2011)

jase03 schrieb:


> 42 von 150 ...von den 2ten 150. stimmt das so?




kommt aus meiner Sicht hin, hatte gestern 42, habe heute morgen wieder die neuen gemacht und bin jetzt bei 67. Ergo rein rechnerisch ist es bei mir dann am Samstag soweit, das ich nach den "Schattenwächtern" auch die "Druiden der Kralle" bedienen kann. Danach sieht man weiter.


----------



## _Raziel_ (12. Juli 2011)

Befindet man sich in der 3. Phase (Schattenwächter oder Druiden der Kralle) sind am Tag 25 Marken zu ergattern, verteilt auf 14 Dailys. Beim Übergang von Phase 2 auf Phase 3 gibt es übrigens 'nur' 17, was den Stand dann am nächsten Tag auf 42 bringt. Das liegt daran, weil man 8 Marken noch für die ersten 150 Abzeichen an Dailys 'verschwendet'.

Samstag wird die Welle an Spielern also die zweiten 150 Marken zusammen haben und den nächsten Questhub (von Schattenwächter zu den Druiden / von den Druiden zu den Schattenwächtern) öffnen. Dann sind es übrigens 20 Dailys und 37 Marken täglich. Wer also noch andere Dailys machen möchte/muss (Tol Barad, Therazane, Wildhammerklan/Drachenmalklan, Ramkahen) sollte sich beeilen, damit ihr bis Samstag damit durch seid. 5 übrige Dailys für Sonstiges sind nämlich schnell erreicht...

LG


----------



## Exicoo (12. Juli 2011)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> 2 Bekannte von mir haben mit ihren Twinks heute angefangen und auch heute direkt 20 zusammen gehabt. Warum das so ist, kA.. ich tippe auf nen Bug oder so.


ich hatte mit meinem mage auch direkt 20. Habe später mit dem angefangen.


----------



## StrangerInAStrangeLand (12. Juli 2011)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> ....Dann sind es übrigens 20 Dailys und 37 Marken täglich. Wer also noch andere Dailys machen möchte/muss (Tol Barad, Therazane, Wildhammerklan/Drachenmalklan, Ramkahen) sollte sich beeilen, damit ihr bis Samstag damit durch seid. 5 übrige Dailys für Sonstiges sind nämlich schnell erreicht...
> 
> LG




... Ohne es besser zu wissen, deswegen als Frage: Stimmt das mit den 37 Marken täglich ich dachte man muss sich jeden Tag für eine der beiden "Fraktionen" entscheiden ?   Falls dem wirklich so ist, soll es mir recht sein.


----------



## sensêij1988 (16. Juli 2011)

kann man nur bei eine der beiden Fraktionen am Tag die dailys machen??

Habe heute die Druiden der Kralle freigeschalten aber bis auf die 3 Quests wo ich wieder jedweils 125 Abzeichen sammeln soll keine weitere Quest erhalten


----------



## Escroc (16. Juli 2011)

Hab auch nur die 3 Quests mit 125 Marken bekommen. Hab auch sonst nix weiter gefunden. Schade eigentlich =)


----------



## Derulu (16. Juli 2011)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> kann man nur bei eine der beiden Fraktionen am Tag die dailys machen??
> 
> Habe heute die Druiden der Kralle freigeschalten aber bis auf die 3 Quests wo ich wieder jedweils 125 Abzeichen sammeln soll keine weitere Quest erhalten



Man kann täglich nur "entweder/oder" machen, entweder Schattenwächter oder Druiden der Kralle + die neuen der Händler Freischaltungsquests (welche aber keine Dailies sind)...


----------



## sensêij1988 (16. Juli 2011)

danke für die Info


----------

